# Medical treatment



## Ligaff

Does anybody know how to get good information on quality medical treatment in Thailand. I am coming to Thailand on vacation soon and I need some testing. If it is bad news, I will need to get treatment. I do not have insurance in the US and want to consider getting treatment in Thailand and I am also thinking about a long term move. I did not see anything in this forum dedicated to medical options.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

How do you plan on paying for the treatment? Will you be depositing vast sums in a hospital account?


----------



## Asian Spirit

Ligaff said:


> Does anybody know how to get good information on quality medical treatment in Thailand. I am coming to Thailand on vacation soon and I need some testing. If it is bad news, I will need to get treatment. I do not have insurance in the US and want to consider getting treatment in Thailand and I am also thinking about a long term move. I did not see anything in this forum dedicated to medical options.


Medical tourism in many Asian countries is quite popular. Most people go to Malaysia for this. However, try checking here for Medical Tourism Providers In Thailand.
There is quite a list and making contact with some of them will give you information to go on.


Best Of Luck
Asian Spirit


----------



## dancebert

In 8 years living in Thailand, I've learned there are 3 hospitals considered the best: Bumrungrad, Bangkok Hospital (flagship of the Bangkok hospital group), and a third I can never remember. Bangkok Hospital has a branch where I live. After 2 hospital stays following ER visits, I can confirm the common opinion about them: they do more procedures than necessary and over prescribe. Way over prescribe. 

The 2nd tier hospitals in Bangkok most often mentioned on expat forums are BHN and St. Louis. BNH is the oldest private hospital in Thailand. Founded 118 years ago when the British Consul approached the King about creating a medical facility for foreigners. Bangkok Nursing Home was formed and evolved into a large, full service hospital. I chose them over St. Louis because BNH was one of the few in Thailand to be accredited by the Joint Commission International (JCI) . My first visit there was last week for an echocardiogram. Everything about the experience motivated me to return for the recommended cardio MRI. 

FWIW the echocardiogram cost 6,400 THB (194 USD). My last one cost 12,500 THB at the Hua Hin branch of Bangkok Hospital.


----------



## MikeBangkok

Hospital fees are reasonable in Thailand when compared to US....


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

MikeBangkok said:


> Hospital fees are reasonable in Thailand when compared to US....


Yes, they are. But, if you can't pay them, the hospital won't let you leave until you do.


----------



## brittanythai

Thank you! This is really helpful info.


----------



## eastwind

dancebert said:


> they do more procedures than necessary and over prescribe. Way over prescribe.
> .


Thanks for this very useful post. 

I'd like to understand in more detail what you mean by 'over prescribe' - I assume you mean they recommend too many prescription drugs? Or too high dosage? Or two drugs when one will do? Or all of that? 

I've read that it's pretty common in Asia to prescribe antibiotics when they aren't necessary - or even when they won't help at all, like for colds. Are you primarily talking about over prescribing antibiotics or other things like pain medication?


----------



## dancebert

eastwind said:


> Thanks for this very useful post.
> 
> I'd like to understand in more detail what you mean by 'over prescribe' - I assume you mean they recommend too many prescription drugs? Or too high dosage? Or two drugs when one will do? Or all of that?
> 
> I've read that it's pretty common in Asia to prescribe antibiotics when they aren't necessary - or even when they won't help at all, like for colds. Are you primarily talking about over prescribing antibiotics or other things like pain medication?


You're welcome.

My treatment included prescriptions that were one or more of the following: 
- unnecessary but harmless because i didn't have the symptom, e.g. Tylenol when I hadn't complained about pain and could buy it OTC.
- to be taken for longer than the pharma company advised, 
- given in a dosage and combination that reduced blood clotting ability to life threatening levels should I have been seriously injured - and never warned me. The combination and dosage was legitimate treatment, the lack of warning was unconscionable. 
- a drug that was prescribed and necessary while in the ICU and for the following week. It was totally unnecessary a year later when prescribed by a doctor who read my medical history, and didn't test for it. I had none of the symptoms, and he didn't ask about them.
- a powerful drug I needed years earlier for a condition that I had long since controlled through what I ate and how I ate it, plus daily 1/2 of the smallest dosage available of a former prescription drug that was now OTC. I asked for how long I needed to take it, though I knew what the answer should be. 'For the rest of your life' he said. The pharma company states clearly to not take it for more than 2 weeks in a row. 

For minor stuff, Thais and expats don't see docs for antibiotics because they're available OTC. For the few times they've been prescribed, the dose and course were in line with what the pharma company recommends.

Don't want some or all of the drugs? You could try telling the Doctor. But he knows he's the most important person in the room, that questioning your elders and your superiors is an insult in Thai culture, and he makes money off the prescriptions.

In Thai hospitals one pays and receives their meds at the same time. The most recommended way of dealing with over prescribing is if any of your prescriptions are for more than 1 week tell them you only want enough for 1 week because if you can't tolerate the side effects you don't want to pay for something you cant' use. Don't ask, tell. Politely. With a friendly expression, tone of voice, and body language.


----------



## eastwind

Thanks again. Very useful.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I have used Phuket International Hospital many times during my 8+ years in Phuket and was recently been diagnosed with a condition that will require 2 prescriptions for the rest of my life. Refilling the prescriptions is required, and they’re not available (as with many effective medicines) at a normal pharmacy.

Here’s the problem with PIH. 

PIH will not refill the prescriptions without having an appointment with a doctor. A doctor appointment, just to refill these prescriptions, is a needless extra expense and a waste of both a doctor’s and my time. This results in an extra β800 for the doctor and β120 for PIH. All to treat a condition they diagnosed. I know their diagnosis was correct and the prescriptions work, but, I have to wonder if they’re more interested in increasing their profits than in caring for their patients.

How many patients are diagnosed with imaginary conditions, are over medicated, so PIH can charge exorbitant prices to “treat” them?


----------



## eastwind

I understand your point and frustration. Do you have to go through this monthly? 

I'm on 5 different medications for life (for three different "fat guy" chronic conditions). In the US, before retirement, I was seeing my doctor every 3 months. He'd send in the blood work request ahead of the appointment, then go over "my numbers" with me when I saw him. This seemed reasonable, as all of the medications need fine-tuning of the dosage and, while having the desired positive effect on one number can have a negative effect on another number, so it all bears watching.

But if I had to do that every month it would be annoying. Twice a year would have probably been enough after the fine tuning period. I teased my doctor and asked him if he had a kid he was trying to put through college at my expense.

Instead of Thailand I ended up retiring to Mexico for various reasons. Here one of the things that I was on was completely unavailable and I had to find a doctor to decide on a substitute. But none of the things I'm on requires a prescription, for refills I can go to a pharmacy and just buy what I want. Sometimes the pills are on special, 2 for 1. That seems very strange to me. I'm paying less for the whole drug bill than I was paying in the US when I was just paying the co-pay.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

So far, monthly. And, the hospital is on the other side of Phuket with a drive through crazy traffic.

The hospital said "Sorry for the inconvenience, but this is due to Thai Professional Pharmacy Act and the hospital’s policy." There doesn't appear to be such a thing as the Thai Professional Pharmacy Act.


----------



## Mathieularoche

What you should consider doing is taking a very good health insurance before getting out there... Just to give you an idea, I've to the dentist and after a quick diagnosis, the guy asked me to pay 15 000 baht just for a normal and easy treatment for a back tooth that was hurting me. 

I ended up almost forced to pay, which I did not. But the guy was putting a lot of pressure on me. Health care is quite good out here, just be careful on where you end up, choose carefully and avoid private clinics for example. 

That's all I can say from my personal experience


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Most dentists actually have a sign listing the costs for most services.


----------



## dancebert

Another visit to Bangkok Hospital - Hua Hin, another attempt at over-prescribe. I get lung infections far more often than most. Not good for older folks like me. After 2 weeks of bronchitis, a fever that came and went, the bronchitis worsened. Time to see the doc. Explained my symptoms (dry cough, wheeze). He asked about runny nose. Allergies, I replied. When asked, I said I was occasionally taking lozenges for throat irritation, but no meds for the bronchitis. He prescribed an antibiotic, as expected. He over-prescribed, also as expected.

The other drugs he prescribed and why I refused them at the hospital pharmacy after googling the drug names.
1. Aerius - multi symptom allergy relief. I use OTC meds.

2. Flemex - a mucolytic (thins mucus). I have a dry cough and a slight wheeze. There's nothing to cough up.

3. Symbicort Forte - powerful asthma treatment for when the 'as needed' inhalers don't work. I don't have asthma, and my dry cough gives me the same symptoms that this med causes as side effects: mild throat irritation, coughing, hoarseness. Thanks but no thanks.

4. Ropect - Codeine cough suppressant. I might enjoy the narcotic, but throat lozenges are working just fine. 

5 Meptin Mini - Relaxes bronchial smooth muscle. Used for the treatment, control, prevention, & improvement of the following diseases, conditions and symptoms: Asthma, Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. I don't have either of those illnesses.

Combined, that was about $100 worth of meds.


----------



## exminerboy

*medication*



dancebert said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> My treatment included prescriptions that were one or more of the following:
> - unnecessary but harmless because i didn't have the symptom, e.g. Tylenol when I hadn't complained about pain and could buy it OTC.
> - to be taken for longer than the pharma company advised,
> - given in a dosage and combination that reduced blood clotting ability to life threatening levels should I have been seriously injured - and never warned me. The combination and dosage was legitimate treatment, the lack of warning was unconscionable.
> - a drug that was prescribed and necessary while in the ICU and for the following week. It was totally unnecessary a year later when prescribed by a doctor who read my medical history, and didn't test for it. I had none of the symptoms, and he didn't ask about them.
> - a powerful drug I needed years earlier for a condition that I had long since controlled through what I ate and how I ate it, plus daily 1/2 of the smallest dosage available of a former prescription drug that was now OTC. I asked for how long I needed to take it, though I knew what the answer should be. 'For the rest of your life' he said. The pharma company states clearly to not take it for more than 2 weeks in a row.
> 
> For minor stuff, Thais and expats don't see docs for antibiotics because they're available OTC. For the few times they've been prescribed, the dose and course were in line with what the pharma company recommends.
> 
> Don't want some or all of the drugs? You could try telling the Doctor. But he knows he's the most important person in the room, that questioning your elders and your superiors is an insult in Thai culture, and he makes money off the prescriptions.
> 
> In Thai hospitals one pays and receives their meds at the same time. The most recommended way of dealing with over prescribing is if any of your prescriptions are for more than 1 week tell them you only want enough for 1 week because if you can't tolerate the side effects you don't want to pay for something you cant' use. Don't ask, tell. Politely. With a friendly expression, tone of voice, and body language.


being a new member with some medical history as long as your arm,i can honestly say me and dancebert can provide a multitude of usefull information.me with a lot of info on government hospitals and doctor's.i don't have any medical insurance as I am well covered by self cover,so I am well aware of what cost what.just one EG.only 2months ago I had a CTA scan they wanted 25,000bht.the wife told them in good old fashion English which ends in OFF.got it down to 12,000,then 2weeks later I found out it was TOTALY NOT NEEDED TO BE DONE.SO BEWARE.
exminerboy.


----------



## KruAshley

I've had wonderful experiences with Bangkok Hospital in Bangkok (the hospital has branches all around the country, but their capital location is the best I think).


----------



## exminerboy

*bkk.hospital*



KruAshley said:


> I've had wonderful experiences with Bangkok Hospital in Bangkok (the hospital has branches all around the country, but their capital location is the best I think).


any details,treatment and cost.


----------



## Oneman

dancebert said:


> BNH ... Everything about the experience motivated me to return


I second Dancebert's recommendation of BNH hospital in Bangkok.

.


----------



## LogosYu18

You may want to checkout Bumrungrad hospital's options, see link below:

https://www.bumrungrad.com/en 

My friend told me about this hospital's comprehensive testing. Check it on the site and tailor to your needs. My friend told me he went for the comprehensive testing options for men. He usually get a few days of about 40 testing, one after the other with the escort of a nurse specking your language. At the end of the testing, all doctors coming in to discuss with you about what the comprehensive results mean and if any things needed to be done, they can schedule the treatment(s) or surgery needed during the same week while you are there in the hospital. All for a few hundred US dollars, cheaper than couple tests I have done in US.


----------



## dancebert

Oneman said:


> I second Dancebert's recommendation of BNH hospital in Bangkok.
> 
> .


BNH is now a subsidiary of Bangkok Dusit Medical Services, the same company that owns Bangkok Hospital Group. If I returned to Thailand, I wouldn't go to BNH without first researching their tendencies for using too many procedures and over prescribing.


----------



## Martinsyam

????????????????????? , this is the one most expats use , as Gavin Wadell , Expat works in the hospital , any questions just email or give him a call , check out the web page , then check up package , you see what you get and the price is at the bottom , tea / coffee and lunch included for 2,000 Baht lowest package , I normally get the executive one , for the whole body ultrasound. Plus you can add in anything spific you want
Hospital is spotless , staff are great


----------



## Martinsyam

Sorry forgot can't do web page
Hospital is Phyathai at sriracha


----------

